# I Hit A Deer, and Uber



## Brobaly

*Final Update: The check I received was the first payment for the repair, not for my deductible, so I still have to pay for the deductible.

Update: Today I received a check in the mail covering the $1,000 deductible. Sorry that it took so long to post this update, I've been busy all day. *

I started driving for Uber not too long ago. I didn't have a car of my own, so I signed up for the Xchange Leasing Program. I intended to drive everyday, and everything was actually going well for me until two weeks ago. It was a slow night, and I wasn't getting many pings. I figured I would head home, while remaining online to see if I could catch a few customers. I picked up a passenger from a bar who sat in the backseat. He was a pretty cool guy; had a long day and went out to have a few drinks to get his mind off of things. We were in the middle of a conversation when a lone deer ran across the intersection and I hit it. I quickly pulled over to the side, after loudly cursing, and explained to my passenger that I hit a deer.

I get out of the car, both surprised and frustrated with my bad luck, and checked out the front of my car. My heart sank and I could do nothing but stare at the damage that was done. The hood of my car was crunched up, with the headlights cracked.









The picture above was taken by my passenger with me standing in the background. Those glowing eyes you see is the deer, that was still alive. It's hind legs were broken sideways sticking out like wings. Its ribs broke through its skin, and it was leaking something incredibly funky. We contacted the police, and watched in amazement as the deer dragged its body in a feeble attempt to escape.

My passenger wasn't upset or even slightly bothered by the inconvenience; he wanted to take the deer home to eat it. Unfortunately, when the cops arrived, they informed him that he couldn't do that because animal control was going to take it. The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control. I took the passenger to his home, and drove myself home.

I contacted Uber and got in contact with their insurance. I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible. I don't have the money for that; I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.

With my car out of commission, I have to worry about late payments for my lease, car insurance, and a deductible that I have no money for. it sucks seeing all these drivers experiencing surges of up to x5 over Halloween weekend and I'm missing out.


----------



## tohunt4me

Sorry man. You didn't even get deer meat.


----------



## amp man

Just drive it like that. Tell customers Uber refuses to repair your vehicle. 
Let people know how Uber treats their drivers.
Oh, and poor deer.


----------



## Brobaly

amp man said:


> Just drive it like that. Tell customers Uber refuses to repair your vehicle.
> Let people know how Uber treats their drivers.
> Oh, and poor deer.


I dropped the car off at a collision repair shop about two weeks ago. There was more damage under the hood, so it wasn't just cosmetic. That total cost is $6000. I wouldn't risk driving it like that, because I'm paranoid. Passengers have no problem commenting on the condition of a car, and I also have a theory that some passengers are Uber employees acting as customers.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Don't be surprised if the pax developes delayed back and neck injury due to the violent nature of this accident, and the fact that Uber is worth $60 billion.


----------



## Billys Bones

Get the estimate for $6,000 and tell the body shop if they want the job they will need to do it for the $5,000 that is actually available. This is done all the time.


----------



## tohunt4me

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Don't be surprised if the pax developes delayed back and neck injury due to the violent nature of this accident, and the fact that Uber is worth $60 billion.


My neck aches already !


----------



## tohunt4me

Billys Bones said:


> Get the estimate for $6,000 and tell the body shop if they want the job they will need to do it for the $5,000 that is actually available. This is done all the time.


Get a bid for $7,590.00 split the difference ! Don't you know anyone who owns a body shop ?


----------



## Billys Bones

Props to Hyundai and the driver; after that hit driver completed the trip and then drove himself home.


----------



## Red Leader

Damn.


----------



## MSUGrad9902

Deer cause more injuries and property damage than all of the so called "predatory" animals combined. You can make that 1k deductible back in a couple weeks if you get after it.


----------



## steveK2016

Ouch yea, $1000 is terrible. I have $500 on mine, which is a bit more manageable. I hope you pull through OP, do you have someone that can lend you the $1000 so you can get back on the road?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Billys Bones said:


> Get the estimate for $6,000 and tell the body shop if they want the job they will need to do it for the $5,000 that is actually available. This is done all the time.


You better plan on calling every body shop and get it in writing th at they will waive your deductible. Many will claim to "work with you" then force you to pay the deductible.


----------



## UTX1

You may hear from the deer's attorney as well.
Injuries. Lost wages. Reindeer are the most litigious.
They've got that "santa needs me" complex. Bunch of Primadonnas.
Since they can fly, there's no legitimate reason why they should even
be on the road at night. Most of those deer are just scammers.


----------



## Brobaly

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Deer cause more injuries and property damage than all of the so called "predatory" animals combined. You can make that 1k deductible back in a couple weeks if you get after it.


None of the body shops in my area were willing to allow me to make payments to pay off the deductible. Some of them used to offer a program like that, but stopped after most customers didn't pay.

I have to make payments to Xchange Leasing every week, on top of paying the deductible. You say I can make the deductible back in a couple of weeks, but I still need to make up for lost time to cover my lease, my other bills, and other expenses...and that's if the car actually gets finished before Xchange Leasing takes the car. Their rule is that drivers are given a grace period of 21 days before they repossess the car.


----------



## Billys Bones

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You better plan on calling every body shop and get it in writing th at they will waive your deductible. Many will claim to "work with you" then force you to pay the deductible.


I agree; get deductible waiver in writing. I have a friend that does body work so I don't have this issue.


----------



## amp man

Brobaly said:


> I dropped the car off at a collision repair shop about two weeks ago. There was more damage under the hood, so it wasn't just cosmetic. That total cost is $6000. I wouldn't risk driving it like that, because I'm paranoid. Passengers have no problem commenting on the condition of a car, and I also have a theory that some passengers are Uber employees acting as customers.


Yes, I pick up Uber employees all the time. So I guess my advice to tell customers how bad Uber treats their drivers should be ignored. It was meant in jest. Sorry to hear about your vehicle. I hit a deer that ran in front of me at dusk. Was able to apply some breaks, but still took out my headlight, and grill on van. Always paranoid because there are a lot of deer around here. I make it a point to honk my horn to scare them. Otherwise, they just stare into the headlights. Somebody had to say it...haha


----------



## MSUGrad9902

I'm not sure this counts as uber screwing you. All insurance policies have some sort of deductible. It sucks you were in a wreck, and I feel for you, but I'm not sure Uber did anything wrong here.


----------



## Brobaly

amp man said:


> Yes, I pick up Uber employees all the time. So I guess my advice to tell customers how bad Uber treats their drivers should be ignored. It was meant in jest. Sorry to hear about your vehicle. I hit a deer that ran in front of me at dusk. Was able to apply some breaks, but still took out my headlight, and grill on van. Always paranoid because there are a lot of deer around here. I make it a point to honk my horn to scare them. Otherwise, they just stare into the headlights. Somebody had to say it...haha


Sorry, I read and replied to your comment late at night and didn't realize you were joking due to me being tired.


----------



## Shangsta

amp man said:


> Just drive it like that. Tell customers Uber refuses to repair your vehicle.
> Let people know how Uber treats their drivers.
> Oh, and poor deer.


Well he would risk get deactivating since Uber only allows minor cosmetic damage and he already reported the accident to them.



MSUGrad9902 said:


> Deer cause more injuries and property damage than all of the so called "predatory" animals combined. You can make that 1k deductible back in a couple weeks if you get after it.


Yes hitting a deer is almost as bad as crashing into a wall. Hopefully he could make the deductible back but most people with Xchange leases are doing slightly better than breaking even.


----------



## Shangsta

Brobaly said:


> I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.


I am so sorry this happened to you. Could have been any of us, I work in HR for a pretty big company message me if you are interested in work. Uber is a great supplement but when you rely on a car for a job any issues like this suddenly rob you of all earning power.


----------



## wk1102

You should be able to find a body shop that will work with you. Just tell the the situation


----------



## crookedhalo

UTX1 said:


> You may hear from the deer's attorney as well.
> Injuries. Lost wages. Reindeer are the most litigious.
> They've got that "santa needs me" complex. Bunch of Primadonnas.
> Since they can fly, there's no legitimate reason why they should even
> be on the road at night. Most of those deer are just scammers.


This right here just won the Internet for the day


----------



## Brobaly

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I'm not sure this counts as uber screwing you. All insurance policies have some sort of deductible. It sucks you were in a wreck, and I feel for you, but I'm not sure Uber did anything wrong here.


I don't recall claiming that Uber screwed me over. Sure, I'm frustrated, but Uber and James River Insurance were pretty quick with handling the issue.


----------



## pasadenauber

Brobaly said:


> I started driving for Uber not too long ago. I didn't have a car of my own, so I signed up for the Xchange Leasing Program. I intended to drive everyday, and everything was actually going well for me until two weeks ago. It was a slow night, and I wasn't getting many pings. I figured I would head home, while remaining online to see if I could catch a few customers. I picked up a passenger from a bar who sat in the backseat. He was a pretty cool guy; had a long day and went out to have a few drinks to get his mind off of things. We were in the middle of a conversation when a lone deer ran across the intersection and I hit it. I quickly pulled over to the side, after loudly cursing, and explained to my passenger that I hit a deer.
> 
> I get out of the car, both surprised and frustrated with my bad luck, and checked out the front of my car. My heart sank and I could do nothing but stare at the damage that was done. The hood of my car was crunched up, with the headlights cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above was taken by my passenger with me standing in the background. Those glowing eyes you see is the deer, that was still alive. It's hind legs were broken sideways sticking out like wings. Its ribs broke through its skin, and it was leaking something incredibly funky. We contacted the police, and watched in amazement as the deer dragged its body in a feeble attempt to escape.
> 
> My passenger wasn't upset or even slightly bothered by the inconvenience; he wanted to take the deer home to eat it. Unfortunately, when the cops arrived, they informed him that he couldn't do that because animal control was going to take it. The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control. I took the passenger to his home, and drove myself home.
> 
> I contacted Uber and got in contact with their insurance. I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible. I don't have the money for that; I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.
> 
> With my car out of commission, I have to worry about late payments for my lease, car insurance, and a deductible that I have no money for. it sucks seeing all these drivers experiencing surges of up to x5 over Halloween weekend and I'm missing out.


another reason i don't want to drive anymore uber makes you pay for it the hard way.. Not only that but they own the insurance company . to me that;s interest of conflict. Funny your passenger wanted to take the remainder home for some easting.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Too bad your dash cam wasn't front view facing at the time of impact. That clip probably would of made ESPN's Top Ten Vicious Hits for 2016. Good thing your air bags didn't deploy. I drive an Escalade. It helps when I have charters up north. Definitely don't want to hit an 800# bull elk going 75 on the Interstate.


----------



## Peanut hello

Brobaly said:


> I started driving for Uber not too long ago. I didn't have a car of my own, so I signed up for the Xchange Leasing Program. I intended to drive everyday, and everything was actually going well for me until two weeks ago. It was a slow night, and I wasn't getting many pings. I figured I would head home, while remaining online to see if I could catch a few customers. I picked up a passenger from a bar who sat in the backseat. He was a pretty cool guy; had a long day and went out to have a few drinks to get his mind off of things. We were in the middle of a conversation when a lone deer ran across the intersection and I hit it. I quickly pulled over to the side, after loudly cursing, and explained to my passenger that I hit a deer.
> 
> I get out of the car, both surprised and frustrated with my bad luck, and checked out the front of my car. My heart sank and I could do nothing but stare at the damage that was done. The hood of my car was crunched up, with the headlights cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above was taken by my passenger with me standing in the background. Those glowing eyes you see is the deer, that was still alive. It's hind legs were broken sideways sticking out like wings. Its ribs broke through its skin, and it was leaking something incredibly funky. We contacted the police, and watched in amazement as the deer dragged its body in a feeble attempt to escape.
> 
> My passenger wasn't upset or even slightly bothered by the inconvenience; he wanted to take the deer home to eat it. Unfortunately, when the cops arrived, they informed him that he couldn't do that because animal control was going to take it. The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control. I took the passenger to his home, and drove myself home.
> 
> I contacted Uber and got in contact with their insurance. I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible. I don't have the money for that; I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.
> 
> With my car out of commission, I have to worry about late payments for my lease, car insurance, and a deductible that I have no money for. it sucks seeing all these drivers experiencing surges of up to x5 over Halloween weekend and I'm missing out.


Sorry about that man.one thing you have to thank God that both of you are ok, a Deer is creature that doesnt have a license nor does he have an insurance ,you can replace a car, it gets tough sometimes but your health is number one.


----------



## BurgerTiime

So what you are saying is that it wasn't worth it? Lol don't you read these threads? Play with fire get burned. Uber is a Volcano.


----------



## Puntagor

Sell the deer meat and fix the car !!! Problem is sold!! What is next?


----------



## mikes424

Slightly off target. I live in an area with many deer. We have a lot of signs saying deer crossing. My question is how do the deer know that is where they are supposed to cross the road?


----------



## Puntagor

mikesmidget said:


> Slightly off target. I live in an area with many deer. We have a lot of signs saying deer crossing. My question is how do the deer know that is where they are supposed to cross the road?


Kkkk need self driving deers


----------



## Brobaly

Peanut hello said:


> Sorry about that man.one thing you have to thank God that both of you are ok, a Deer is creature that doesnt have a license nor does he have an insurance ,you can replace a car, it gets tough sometimes but your health is number one.


I'm sorry about the other reply. It was disrespectful of me to be sarcastic.


----------



## UTX1

See, I knew after about 2 or 3 pages one of these deer was going to go all gansta....

You call me if you need help, man... Seriously, I'll drop that smart-ass deer from 100 yards away.
I ain't bullshin'


----------



## unPat

Sorry to see you car like that . there are body shops that needs job . Look on Craigslist 
Use this keyword on Google . 
waive deductible auto body craigslist. Drive 100 miles if you have to .


----------



## njn

Don't most insurance companies provide loaners/rentals when the car is being repaired?


----------



## zordac

Was the deer arrested for trying to leave the scene of an accident?


----------



## Leo.

How on earth was the passenger planning on taking the deer to his home to eat it? 
I'm sorry to hear this happened to you mate, you'll be alright though.


----------



## rtaatl

Give the car back to Uber...tell the people that their own insurance isn't fully agreeing to fix the vehicle. Maybe they'll try to put it on your credit, then just keep disputing the claims with the credit bureaus. Stop thinking too ethical...especially since you're dealing with a predatory lender that has no morals whatsoever. That's how you get screwed. You can play the system just like they can. That car means nothing to them.


----------



## Abbiu Falero

Was your deductible $1000, because its the same on your car insurance, or is that James Rivers Deductible? When i started and went to the meeting at Uber office, I understood that as a driver and online, we are covered 100%, there was no mention of any deductible.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Most body shops will work with you to cover the deductible . At least you weren't of lyft the deductible was $2500 on lyft .
Tell the body shop the situation and they might be able yo cut some of the deductible down . When I was in my accident with my car driving for Lyft they got the 2500 down to about 600
Uber hasn't done anything wrong here the deductible is the deductible , you would have you pay that if you hit a deer not driving uber .


----------



## Red Leader

unPat said:


> Sorry to see you car like that . there are body shops that needs job . Look on Craigslist
> Use this keyword on Google .
> waive deductible auto body craigslist. Drive 100 miles if you have to .


Be very careful with this one. They can screw up your car and cause you more trouble than you think.

Just ask Supergloo. She can tell you all about it.

As for the...work with you on the deductible thing.....in CA it's illegal for them to do that. At least it used to be.


----------



## JimS

njn said:


> Don't most insurance companies provide loaners/rentals when the car is being repaired?


You can't drive with them.



zordac said:


> Was the deer arrested for trying to leave the scene of an accident?


Nah - OP said he stuck around.

Just return the car to the Exchange lessor and tell them that's what it looked like when you got it.


----------



## Rat

steveK2016 said:


> Ouch yea, $1000 is terrible. I have $500 on mine, which is a bit more manageable. I hope you pull through OP, do you have someone that can lend you the $1000 so you can get back on the road?


No, you have $1000. Your personal insurance won't pay a penny because you were Ubering


----------



## steveK2016

Rat said:


> No, you have $1000. Your personal insurance won't pay a penny because you were Ubering


I have Rideshare Commercial Insurance, but thank you for your concern.


----------



## mls55

I had a similar accident about a month ago, hit a deer on a highway exit ramp, it just ran across the road, right into my car, didn’t even see it to break. My damage was only about 3k as it was a small deer. Anyway, I am in Virginia and have rideshare insurance, I didn’t go through Uber but used my rideshare insurance.

My insurance company treated it as a comprehensive claim, much like hail damage. Since my comp deductible was half of my collision deductible it worked out. See if Uber has a different deductible for comprehensive claims.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

The worst part is that your Lyft mustache on the front bumper of the car is all scrigally scragally and the wrong color. Not only does Lyft send you a defective mustache but that deer ruins it to boot.

Why do you people drive for Lyft? why?


----------



## poopyhead

I would think Uber could pay its own deductible.


----------



## DriverX

Brobaly said:


> I dropped the car off at a collision repair shop about two weeks ago. There was more damage under the hood, so it wasn't just cosmetic. That total cost is $6000. I wouldn't risk driving it like that, because I'm paranoid. Passengers have no problem commenting on the condition of a car, and I also have a theory that some passengers are Uber employees acting as customers.


Why did you have collision on the Xchange lease? Is that required? Would Uber have had to pay if you didn't have the collison policy?

I figured the whole point of leasing was to throw the cost of the vehicle on to Uber, but damn if they require you to have collision then you are totally screwed on the deductible and will have your policy cancelled for sure.


----------



## DriverX

Billys Bones said:


> Props to Hyundai and the driver; after that hit driver completed the trip and then drove himself home.


Yeah but the Deer really got whacked. poor deer or it's family can't even sue Uber


----------



## CrazyT

DriverX said:


> Yeah but the Deer really got whacked. poor deer or it's family can't even sue Uber


They already gave a little doe.

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## DriverX

Brobaly said:


> I don't recall claiming that Uber screwed me over. Sure, I'm frustrated, but Uber and James River Insurance were pretty quick with handling the issue.


Nah they screwed you. They handled it real quick by denying covering you.


----------



## njn

JimS said:


> You can't drive with them.


I was thinking a loaner from Exchange or Enterprise already setup to work with Uber. Standard rentals would definitely not work.


----------



## negeorgia

Puntagor said:


> Sell the deer meat and fix the car !!! Problem is sold!! What is next?


Try reading the OP about police calling animal control and telling him to leave..


----------



## negeorgia

Many of us have been right where you are with an unexpected $1000 issue seeming like a huge ordeal. Many of us multiple times. I got tired of it and made an emergency fund a priority. There are solutions to pay check to pay check lifestyle. Listening to broke people saying there are not any, is not one of them.


----------



## Strange Fruit

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I'm not sure this counts as uber screwing you. All insurance policies have some sort of deductible. It sucks you were in a wreck, and I feel for you, but I'm not sure Uber did anything wrong here.


$1000 deductible is an asshole move. Who has insurance with a $1000 deductible?! You can replace an entire door that has been ripped off by a bus for about $1000. No help from insurance. They got the cheapest insurance they could find (maybe not, maybe they opted for $1k instead of $2k). It doesn't even cost that much more to lower a deductible in an insurance plan. They didn't do anything _legally_ wrong, but it's just dickheadedness to cover people who are probably economically insecure (if you're not, why are you doing Uber...unless you just really like driving people around......otherwise, get a life and enjoy your economic security by not driving Uber in your free time), with a $1000 deductible.

The OP sounds like this simple mishap is going to have serious repercussions, yet he doesn't deserve the struggle any more or less than the rest of us. Because Uber has the soulless bottom line mentality, they went for a $1000 deductible insurance plan. They are such dicks.

Brobaly, maybe this will give some comic relief: "Deer are assholes"


----------



## ATL2SD

Billys Bones said:


> Get the estimate for $6,000 and tell the body shop if they want the job they will need to do it for the $5,000 that is actually available. This is done all the time.


Wrecked my 1st car when I was 19 & I did almost the exact thing!


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater?

Brobaly said:


> I started driving for Uber not too long ago. I didn't have a car of my own, so I signed up for the Xchange Leasing Program. I intended to drive everyday, and everything was actually going well for me until two weeks ago. It was a slow night, and I wasn't getting many pings. I figured I would head home, while remaining online to see if I could catch a few customers. I picked up a passenger from a bar who sat in the backseat. He was a pretty cool guy; had a long day and went out to have a few drinks to get his mind off of things. We were in the middle of a conversation when a lone deer ran across the intersection and I hit it. I quickly pulled over to the side, after loudly cursing, and explained to my passenger that I hit a deer.
> 
> I get out of the car, both surprised and frustrated with my bad luck, and checked out the front of my car. My heart sank and I could do nothing but stare at the damage that was done. The hood of my car was crunched up, with the headlights cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above was taken by my passenger with me standing in the background. Those glowing eyes you see is the deer, that was still alive. It's hind legs were broken sideways sticking out like wings. Its ribs broke through its skin, and it was leaking something incredibly funky. We contacted the police, and watched in amazement as the deer dragged its body in a feeble attempt to escape.
> 
> My passenger wasn't upset or even slightly bothered by the inconvenience; he wanted to take the deer home to eat it. Unfortunately, when the cops arrived, they informed him that he couldn't do that because animal control was going to take it. The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control. I took the passenger to his home, and drove myself home.
> 
> I contacted Uber and got in contact with their insurance. I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible. I don't have the money for that; I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.
> 
> With my car out of commission, I have to worry about late payments for my lease, car insurance, and a deductible that I have no money for. it sucks seeing all these drivers experiencing surges of up to x5 over Halloween weekend and I'm missing out.


I would just take the car back to the Xchange dealer, tell them the car's parked outside and hand back the key. It's their car, they can fix it if they want. Or not, as the case may be.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Too bad your dash cam wasn't front view facing at the time of impact. That clip probably would of made ESPN's Top Ten Vicious Hits for 2016. Good thing your air bags didn't deploy. I drive an Escalade. It helps when I have charters up north. Definitely don't want to hit an 800# bull elk going 75 on the Interstate.


Wow! I had no idea an elk could run that fast!!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Brobaly said:


> The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control.


Hmm.. I wonder how much of that deer was left when the animal control guy got there? Or maybe they split it three ways.
True story- years ago my uncle hit a deer in Michigan. My grandfather was with him, and when they tried to load it into their station wagon they found out it was still alive. My uncle grabbed the tire iron, and grandpa said, " what are you gonna' do if the game warden comes along?" Uncle says, " I'm gonna' make like I'm changin' a tire!" They made it home with the deer.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Brobaly said:


> I started driving for Uber not too long ago. I didn't have a car of my own, so I signed up for the Xchange Leasing Program. I intended to drive everyday, and everything was actually going well for me until two weeks ago. It was a slow night, and I wasn't getting many pings. I figured I would head home, while remaining online to see if I could catch a few customers. I picked up a passenger from a bar who sat in the backseat. He was a pretty cool guy; had a long day and went out to have a few drinks to get his mind off of things. We were in the middle of a conversation when a lone deer ran across the intersection and I hit it. I quickly pulled over to the side, after loudly cursing, and explained to my passenger that I hit a deer.
> 
> I get out of the car, both surprised and frustrated with my bad luck, and checked out the front of my car. My heart sank and I could do nothing but stare at the damage that was done. The hood of my car was crunched up, with the headlights cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above was taken by my passenger with me standing in the background. Those glowing eyes you see is the deer, that was still alive. It's hind legs were broken sideways sticking out like wings. Its ribs broke through its skin, and it was leaking something incredibly funky. We contacted the police, and watched in amazement as the deer dragged its body in a feeble attempt to escape.
> 
> My passenger wasn't upset or even slightly bothered by the inconvenience; he wanted to take the deer home to eat it. Unfortunately, when the cops arrived, they informed him that he couldn't do that because animal control was going to take it. The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control. I took the passenger to his home, and drove myself home.
> 
> I contacted Uber and got in contact with their insurance. I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible. I don't have the money for that; I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.
> 
> With my car out of commission, I have to worry about late payments for my lease, car insurance, and a deductible that I have no money for. it sucks seeing all these drivers experiencing surges of up to x5 over Halloween weekend and I'm missing out.


What country ass city do you live in where deer run across the road?


----------



## Mark Johnson

Strange Fruit said:


> $1000 deductible is an asshole move. Who has insurance with a $1000 deductible?! You can replace an entire door that has been ripped off by a bus for about $1000. No help from insurance. They got the cheapest insurance they could find (maybe not, maybe they opted for $1k instead of $2k). It doesn't even cost that much more to lower a deductible in an insurance plan.


If you think Uber is bad... Wait till you have an accident on the Lyft platform. Their insurance for drivers carries a *$2500* deductible with a max $50K coverage for the vehicle.

Drivers swear by Lyft as being the lesser of the two evils but I don't buy it. Even though they have a tipping option, I never get tipped and get all my tips via cash from UberX passengers. Lyft is no better.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Brobaly said:


> I started driving for Uber not too long ago. I didn't have a car of my own, so I signed up for the Xchange Leasing Program. I intended to drive everyday, and everything was actually going well for me until two weeks ago. It was a slow night, and I wasn't getting many pings. I figured I would head home, while remaining online to see if I could catch a few customers. I picked up a passenger from a bar who sat in the backseat. He was a pretty cool guy; had a long day and went out to have a few drinks to get his mind off of things. We were in the middle of a conversation when a lone deer ran across the intersection and I hit it. I quickly pulled over to the side, after loudly cursing, and explained to my passenger that I hit a deer.
> 
> I get out of the car, both surprised and frustrated with my bad luck, and checked out the front of my car. My heart sank and I could do nothing but stare at the damage that was done. The hood of my car was crunched up, with the headlights cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above was taken by my passenger with me standing in the background. Those glowing eyes you see is the deer, that was still alive. It's hind legs were broken sideways sticking out like wings. Its ribs broke through its skin, and it was leaking something incredibly funky. We contacted the police, and watched in amazement as the deer dragged its body in a feeble attempt to escape.
> 
> My passenger wasn't upset or even slightly bothered by the inconvenience; he wanted to take the deer home to eat it. Unfortunately, when the cops arrived, they informed him that he couldn't do that because animal control was going to take it. The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control. I took the passenger to his home, and drove myself home.
> 
> I contacted Uber and got in contact with their insurance. I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible. I don't have the money for that; I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.
> 
> With my car out of commission, I have to worry about late payments for my lease, car insurance, and a deductible that I have no money for. it sucks seeing all these drivers experiencing surges of up to x5 over Halloween weekend and I'm missing out.


{I'm asking out of ignorance and wanting to learn from your actual experience, not just arbitrarily challenging you or whatever other meanness comes from the internet at times.}
I'm confused. You said Uber checks to see if you have collision coverage first, but after they verify that you do, you still have to pay _their_ deductible? So are you being covered by their insurance, or your own? If it's your own you should be paying _your_ insurance plan's deductible, not Uber's. However, Uber should cover it because they're supposed to be, and they claim to cover up to 500k or million or something, I don't remember, ever since like 2 years ago when the media made a fuss over this topic. They do have a $1000 deductible though. This I can confirm. My personal insurance, which covers ride share has a $250 deductible for collision. I pay a little more to have it cheaper. It raised my policy hardly any to get a lower deductible (I don't remember how much, but I remember being surprised it was so little more to lower the deductible.
Why do they care if you have collision coverage if they are covering it anyway? I thought we are covered as long as we have a rider, and our personal insurance was only for in between times when we "aren't currently working for them".


----------



## Strange Fruit

Mark Johnson said:


> If you think Uber is bad... Wait till you have an accident on the Lyft platform. Their *insurance* for drivers carries a $2500 deductible with a max $50K coverage for the vehicle.
> 
> Drivers swear by Lyft as being the lesser of the two evils but I don't buy it. Even though they have a tipping option, I never get tipped and get all my tips via cash from UberX passengers. Lyft is no better.


I know, and people think Lyft is "the good one".


----------



## Shangsta

Abbiu Falero said:


> Was your deductible $1000, because its the same on your car insurance, or is that James Rivers Deductible? When i started and went to the meeting at Uber office, I understood that as a driver and online, we are covered 100%, there was no mention of any deductible.


Lol there is definitely a 1000 deductible. People would get damage that happened outside of Uber fixed if there was no deductible.


----------



## Shangsta

JimS said:


> ust return the car to the Exchange lessor and tell them that's what it looked like when you got it.


... are you trying to be funny? they do a damage inspection when you sign the lease


----------



## Shangsta

Strange Fruit said:


> $1000 deductible is an asshole move. Who has insurance with a $1000 deductible?! You can replace an entire door that has been ripped off by a bus for about $1000. No help from insurance. They got the cheapest insurance they could find (maybe not, maybe they opted for $1k instead of $2k). It doesn't even cost that much more to lower a deductible in an insurance plan. They didn't do anything _legally_ wrong, but it's just dickheadedness to cover people who are probably economically insecure (if you're not, why are you doing Uber...unless you just really like driving people around......otherwise, get a life and enjoy your economic security by not driving Uber in your free time), with a $1000 deductible.
> 
> The OP sounds like this simple mishap is going to have serious repercussions, yet he doesn't deserve the struggle any more or less than the rest of us. Because Uber has the soulless bottom line mentality, they went for a $1000 deductible insurance plan. They are such dicks.
> 
> Brobaly, maybe this will give some comic relief: "Deer are assholes"


The point of high deductibles for commercial insurance is to prevent frivolous claims. Even if you screw Uber over you are out 1000 of your own.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Strange Fruit said:


> {I'm asking out of ignorance and wanting to learn from your actual experience, not just arbitrarily challenging you or whatever other meanness comes from the internet at times.}
> I'm confused. You said Uber checks to see if you have collision coverage first, but after they verify that you do, you still have to pay _their_ deductible? So are you being covered by their insurance, or your own? If it's your own you should be paying _your_ insurance plan's deductible, not Uber's. However, Uber should cover it because they're supposed to be, and they claim to cover up to 500k or million or something, I don't remember, ever since like 2 years ago when the media made a fuss over this topic. They do have a $1000 deductible though. This I can confirm. My personal insurance, which covers ride share has a $250 deductible for collision. I pay a little more to have it cheaper. It raised my policy hardly any to get a lower deductible (I don't remember how much, but I remember being surprised it was so little more to lower the deductible.
> Why do they care if you have collision coverage if they are covering it anyway? I thought we are covered as long as we have a rider, and our personal insurance was only for in between times when we "aren't currently working for them".


Disclosure: I don't do TNC driving, but follow these discussions anyway. From what I have read in these forums, Uber *matches* your personal physical damage coverage limits, but only in periods 2 & 3, and only after your insurance company denies the claim. It seems like most, if not all, personal policies exclude driving passengers for hire, and only cover period 1 if you have a TNC policy or endorsement.
Have you asked your insurer about when and under what specific conditions they will cover physical damage with your lower deductible? It would be good to know, right?


----------



## DriverX

negeorgia said:


> Many of us have been right where you are with an unexpected $1000 issue seeming like a huge ordeal. Many of us multiple times. I got tired of it and made an emergency fund a priority. There are solutions to pay check to pay check lifestyle. Listening to broke people saying there are not any, is not one of them.


I learned early on that anyone from Gen X forward could not rely on a steady income. Feast or famine, you gotta keep some money stashed for rainy days.

The days of a chicken in every pot economy are long gone. The Globalists have made sure that anyone but the 10% lower their standard of living by either low wages or rising living costs. SD County mean home price is $600,000. but we get paid at 1970s rates adjusted for inflation. People were buying mansions in the nicest places for $70K back then.

WHy hasn't that alone created a revolution yet? the same reasons you can't get grinders to go offline and let it surge. Greed based fear. If everyone just stopped paying their debt, the banks couldn't do shit. No one goes to jail for failing to pay debt. and your credit is only ever as good as the average.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Abbiu Falero said:


> Was your deductible $1000, because its the same on your car insurance, or is that James Rivers Deductible? When i started and went to the meeting at Uber office, I understood that as a driver and online, we are covered 100%, there was no mention of any deductible.


The deductible is for physical damage to your vehicle if you are at fault in an accident, but Uber only covers it to the limits of your personal insurance policy, and only in periods 2&3. The 100% coverage they told you about is liability to third parties only- not your injuries or damage to your car. This means that your passengers and pedestrians or passengers in other involved vehicles can collect for injuries and property damage, if you as an Uber driver are at fault.
I think that is the value of rideshare insurance, to cover your car in period 1.


----------



## San Diego Steve

Brobaly said:


> I started driving for Uber not too long ago. I didn't have a car of my own, so I signed up for the Xchange Leasing Program. I intended to drive everyday, and everything was actually going well for me until two weeks ago. It was a slow night, and I wasn't getting many pings. I figured I would head home, while remaining online to see if I could catch a few customers. I picked up a passenger from a bar who sat in the backseat. He was a pretty cool guy; had a long day and went out to have a few drinks to get his mind off of things. We were in the middle of a conversation when a lone deer ran across the intersection and I hit it. I quickly pulled over to the side, after loudly cursing, and explained to my passenger that I hit a deer.
> 
> I get out of the car, both surprised and frustrated with my bad luck, and checked out the front of my car. My heart sank and I could do nothing but stare at the damage that was done. The hood of my car was crunched up, with the headlights cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above was taken by my passenger with me standing in the background. Those glowing eyes you see is the deer, that was still alive. It's hind legs were broken sideways sticking out like wings. Its ribs broke through its skin, and it was leaking something incredibly funky. We contacted the police, and watched in amazement as the deer dragged its body in a feeble attempt to escape.
> 
> My passenger wasn't upset or even slightly bothered by the inconvenience; he wanted to take the deer home to eat it. Unfortunately, when the cops arrived, they informed him that he couldn't do that because animal control was going to take it. The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control. I took the passenger to his home, and drove myself home.
> 
> I contacted Uber and got in contact with their insurance. I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible. I don't have the money for that; I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.
> 
> With my car out of commission, I have to worry about late payments for my lease, car insurance, and a deductible that I have no money for. it sucks seeing all these drivers experiencing surges of up to x5 over Halloween weekend and I'm missing out.


Sorry to hear about the accident, I also had an animal hit my car, a raccoon. This happened on personal time, but I've got some valuable info for you that may affect your claim and save you money. My gut instincts were that this was not under collision and should be under comprehensive category of my insurance policy. I compared it to an object like a rock hitting my windshield which has happened before and windshield replacement is covered under comprehensive, not collision. I googled it and sure enough I was right and they even used an auto club insurance example of a deer hitting a car. This saved me $400 deductible from $500 to $100 for comprehensive. I know uber takes $1000 deductible for accidents with James River, check how much is the comprehensive deductible is to see if you get a break. Probably the same but it's worth looking into. I'm sure someone will benefit from my info if an animal hits their car.
Best of luck!


----------



## Buddywannaride

Americans. Come on. Everyone should have more savings. My lord. Stop spending your cash on stupid stuff.


----------



## ShawnsUber

mikesmidget said:


> Slightly off target. I live in an area with many deer. We have a lot of signs saying deer crossing. My question is how do the deer know that is where they are supposed to cross the road?


We have some of those here as well. I find the ones that say "Slow Children at Play" to be just mean, come on the kids can't help it they are slow!


----------



## Jrt1738

Shangsta said:


> The point of high deductibles for commercial insurance is to prevent frivolous claims. Even if you screw Uber over you are out 1000 of your own.


Not really any reputable body shop (lmao) will get you out of the deductible. Hell most body shops will *pay you *to get your work. Bodyshops have been doing this forever. Body shops love insurance work because their estimates are double the _real _price.


----------



## UberXTampa




----------



## RasAlGhul

Find a shop that will pay your deductible


----------



## Brobaly

Strange Fruit said:


> {I'm asking out of ignorance and wanting to learn from your actual experience, not just arbitrarily challenging you or whatever other meanness comes from the internet at times.}
> I'm confused. You said Uber checks to see if you have collision coverage first, but after they verify that you do, you still have to pay _their_ deductible? So are you being covered by their insurance, or your own? If it's your own you should be paying _your_ insurance plan's deductible, not Uber's. However, Uber should cover it because they're supposed to be, and they claim to cover up to 500k or million or something, I don't remember, ever since like 2 years ago when the media made a fuss over this topic. They do have a $1000 deductible though. This I can confirm. My personal insurance, which covers ride share has a $250 deductible for collision. I pay a little more to have it cheaper. It raised my policy hardly any to get a lower deductible (I don't remember how much, but I remember being surprised it was so little more to lower the deductible.
> Why do they care if you have collision coverage if they are covering it anyway? I thought we are covered as long as we have a rider, and our personal insurance was only for in between times when we "aren't currently working for them".





poopyhead said:


> I would think Uber could pay its own deductible.





DriverX said:


> Why did you have collision on the Xchange lease? Is that required? Would Uber have had to pay if you didn't have the collison policy?
> 
> I figured the whole point of leasing was to throw the cost of the vehicle on to Uber, but damn if they require you to have collision then you are totally screwed on the deductible and will have your policy cancelled for sure.


Yeah, I got a check in the mail, paid to the order of me for the collision damage deductible. It looks like there was some misunderstanding on my part. It could've been because of me stressing out, but re-reading our email correspondence, she clearly stated that the policy carries a $1000 deductible. I'm pretty sure she even mentioned it when I called her, to which I replied, "but I don't have money to pay for the deductible." I was so distraught that I couldn't even comprehend something as basic as that.


----------



## Brobaly

Buddywannaride said:


> Americans. Come on. Everyone should have more savings. My lord. Stop spending your cash on stupid stuff.


After being honorably discharged from the military, I had a rough time finding a job. My military benefits allowed me to finish college, and even after attaining a degree, I still had trouble finding a job. The reason why I don't have "more savings" is because they were spent on things that I needed to survive, not "stupid stuff". As a stated in the OP, I was having trouble finding employment, and signed up for the Xchange program, and I started about a month ago.


----------



## Brobaly

KMANDERSON said:


> What country ass city do you live in where deer run across the road?


Sacramento


----------



## Brobaly

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> I would just take the car back to the Xchange dealer, tell them the car's parked outside and hand back the key. It's their car, they can fix it if they want. Or not, as the case may be.


I can't do that. I have to turn in the vehicle in the same cosmetic condition it was in before I started leasing it. But everything is okay now. There was miscommunication on my end, and I received a deductible check.


----------



## kes1981

Am I the only one that feels bad for the deer? Must have suffered an agonizing death.


----------



## tohunt4me

Brobaly said:


> *Update: Today I received a check in the mail covering the $1,000 deductible. Sorry that it took so long to post this update, I've been busy all day. *
> 
> I started driving for Uber not too long ago. I didn't have a car of my own, so I signed up for the Xchange Leasing Program. I intended to drive everyday, and everything was actually going well for me until two weeks ago. It was a slow night, and I wasn't getting many pings. I figured I would head home, while remaining online to see if I could catch a few customers. I picked up a passenger from a bar who sat in the backseat. He was a pretty cool guy; had a long day and went out to have a few drinks to get his mind off of things. We were in the middle of a conversation when a lone deer ran across the intersection and I hit it. I quickly pulled over to the side, after loudly cursing, and explained to my passenger that I hit a deer.
> 
> I get out of the car, both surprised and frustrated with my bad luck, and checked out the front of my car. My heart sank and I could do nothing but stare at the damage that was done. The hood of my car was crunched up, with the headlights cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above was taken by my passenger with me standing in the background. Those glowing eyes you see is the deer, that was still alive. It's hind legs were broken sideways sticking out like wings. Its ribs broke through its skin, and it was leaking something incredibly funky. We contacted the police, and watched in amazement as the deer dragged its body in a feeble attempt to escape.
> 
> My passenger wasn't upset or even slightly bothered by the inconvenience; he wanted to take the deer home to eat it. Unfortunately, when the cops arrived, they informed him that he couldn't do that because animal control was going to take it. The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control. I took the passenger to his home, and drove myself home.
> 
> I contacted Uber and got in contact with their insurance. I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible. I don't have the money for that; I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.
> 
> With my car out of commission, I have to worry about late payments for my lease, car insurance, and a deductible that I have no money for. it sucks seeing all these drivers experiencing surges of up to x5 over Halloween weekend and I'm missing out.


----------



## aspiringnobody

kes1981 said:


> Am I the only one that feels bad for the deer? Must have suffered an agonizing death.


Yes.

You must live somewhere without deer. Without their natural predators they are out of control here.

The last one I hit (well, actually it hit me. Ran into the side of the car while I was stopped at a light) got up and ran off into the forest. Lucky it ran off because I was in the process of getting out of my car to beat the shit out of it.


----------



## Shangsta

Jrt1738 said:


> Not really any reputable body shop (lmao) will get you out of the deductible. Hell most body shops will *pay you *to get your work. Bodyshops have been doing this forever. Body shops love insurance work because their estimates are double the _real _price.


Depends on the deductible, getting a 100-500 (standard waived is easy), 1000 you may get half of it waived. Also with insurance claims an adjuster has to make an assessment before they approve any repairs so the body shop cant just come up with any price they feel like.


----------



## jack badly

Brobaly said:


> *Update: Today I received a check in the mail covering the $1,000 deductible. Sorry that it took so long to post this update, I've been busy all day. *
> 
> I started driving for Uber not too long ago. I didn't have a car of my own, so I signed up for the Xchange Leasing Program. I intended to drive everyday, and everything was actually going well for me until two weeks ago. It was a slow night, and I wasn't getting many pings. I figured I would head home, while remaining online to see if I could catch a few customers. I picked up a passenger from a bar who sat in the backseat. He was a pretty cool guy; had a long day and went out to have a few drinks to get his mind off of things. We were in the middle of a conversation when a lone deer ran across the intersection and I hit it. I quickly pulled over to the side, after loudly cursing, and explained to my passenger that I hit a deer.
> 
> I get out of the car, both surprised and frustrated with my bad luck, and checked out the front of my car. My heart sank and I could do nothing but stare at the damage that was done. The hood of my car was crunched up, with the headlights cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above was taken by my passenger with me standing in the background. Those glowing eyes you see is the deer, that was still alive. It's hind legs were broken sideways sticking out like wings. Its ribs broke through its skin, and it was leaking something incredibly funky. We contacted the police, and watched in amazement as the deer dragged its body in a feeble attempt to escape.
> 
> My passenger wasn't upset or even slightly bothered by the inconvenience; he wanted to take the deer home to eat it. Unfortunately, when the cops arrived, they informed him that he couldn't do that because animal control was going to take it. The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control. I took the passenger to his home, and drove myself home.
> 
> I contacted Uber and got in contact with their insurance. I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible. I don't have the money for that; I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.
> 
> With my car out of commission, I have to worry about late payments for my lease, car insurance, and a deductible that I have no money for. it sucks seeing all these drivers experiencing surges of up to x5 over Halloween weekend and I'm missing out.


No deer meat and have to pay for deductible. That sucks . 
I would have sold that deer to the meat market. I heard they worth alot so in return you can have money to pay for your deductible. Win win situation.


----------



## CrazyT

jack badly said:


> No deer meat and have to pay for deductible. That sucks .
> I would have sold that deer to the meat market. I heard they worth alot so in return you can have money to pay for your deductible. Win win situation.


Yeah I miss living in the country. Here I saw venison for $7 per pound, on sale. Heck my husband would drop a deer and it cost us $100 to get it processed, and we got usually around 200 lbs of meat. After culinary school we skipped that and processed ourselves. Game commission warns against that but many people do it anyway.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Okay, so it looks like Uber/JR came through and paid for the full cost of the repair. That's the good news. Not so good is that the OP is out the $$ he can't make while the car is in the shop.

Brobaly, thank you for your service, and I hope you are back on the road soon.


----------



## MoneyUber4

Brobaly said:


> *Update: Today I received a check in the mail covering the $1,000 deductible. Sorry that it took so long to post this update, I've been busy all day. *
> 
> I started driving for Uber not too long ago. I didn't have a car of my own, so I signed up for the Xchange Leasing Program. I intended to drive everyday, and everything was actually going well for me until two weeks ago. It was a slow night, and I wasn't getting many pings. I figured I would head home, while remaining online to see if I could catch a few customers. I picked up a passenger from a bar who sat in the backseat. He was a pretty cool guy; had a long day and went out to have a few drinks to get his mind off of things. We were in the middle of a conversation when a lone deer ran across the intersection and I hit it. I quickly pulled over to the side, after loudly cursing, and explained to my passenger that I hit a deer.
> 
> I get out of the car, both surprised and frustrated with my bad luck, and checked out the front of my car. My heart sank and I could do nothing but stare at the damage that was done. The hood of my car was crunched up, with the headlights cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above was taken by my passenger with me standing in the background. Those glowing eyes you see is the deer, that was still alive. It's hind legs were broken sideways sticking out like wings. Its ribs broke through its skin, and it was leaking something incredibly funky. We contacted the police, and watched in amazement as the deer dragged its body in a feeble attempt to escape.
> 
> My passenger wasn't upset or even slightly bothered by the inconvenience; he wanted to take the deer home to eat it. Unfortunately, when the cops arrived, they informed him that he couldn't do that because animal control was going to take it. The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control. I took the passenger to his home, and drove myself home.
> 
> I contacted Uber and got in contact with their insurance. I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible. I don't have the money for that; I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.
> 
> With my car out of commission, I have to worry about late payments for my lease, car insurance, and a deductible that I have no money for. it sucks seeing all these drivers experiencing surges of up to x5 over Halloween weekend and I'm missing out.


Nice. How did you get the $1000 deductible?

I have a Deer rammer for sale.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

njn said:


> Don't most insurance companies provide loaners/rentals when the car is being repaired?


It's an extra $20 every 6 months or so on mine IF I'm at fault or the other person is at fault but doesn't pay for whatever reason. If you hit someone else then your insurance has to provide them a rental.

So if an uber hits you, yes, they have to provide a rental. But if you're driving the uber and hit someone unless you have other insurance that will provide a rental I think you're screwed.

As far as this case I don't think uber's insurance pays the extra $20 and I doubt the deer has insurance. I could be wrong but other posters who've had accidents said rentals were not provided.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Leo. said:


> How on earth was the passenger planning on taking the deer to his home to eat it?
> I'm sorry to hear this happened to you mate, you'll be alright though.


I used to live in Huntsville. It's actually illegal to do that, but it happens all the time. My boyfriend drove a wrecker there and the cops would let the wrecker drivers take turns taking the deer that were hit. Generally if the car was driveable the deer got shot if still alive and badly injured and tied to the hood or put in the bed of the truck and the meat processed. We ate tons of venison and deer sausage.

You'd be surprised too at the number of cows and other livestock that get loose and end up running around on I45 in Huntsville. Every once on a while it would be stopped while they chased them around and called with a description of the brand so they could look up the owner in the brand book. It's probably all online now.

Police scanners are pretty entertaining in the country sometimes. But worst thing I ever heard in my life was when a cop I knew was shot and another cop screaming over the radio "Kevin got shot." This was back in '85 or '86.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Brobaly said:


> I started driving for Uber not too long ago. I didn't have a car of my own, so I signed up for the Xchange Leasing Program. I intended to drive everyday, and everything was actually going well for me until two weeks ago. It was a slow night, and I wasn't getting many pings. I figured I would head home, while remaining online to see if I could catch a few customers. I picked up a passenger from a bar who sat in the backseat. He was a pretty cool guy; had a long day and went out to have a few drinks to get his mind off of things. We were in the middle of a conversation when a lone deer ran across the intersection and I hit it. I quickly pulled over to the side, after loudly cursing, and explained to my passenger that I hit a deer.
> 
> I get out of the car, both surprised and frustrated with my bad luck, and checked out the front of my car. My heart sank and I could do nothing but stare at the damage that was done. The hood of my car was crunched up, with the headlights cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above was taken by my passenger with me standing in the background. Those glowing eyes you see is the deer, that was still alive. It's hind legs were broken sideways sticking out like wings. Its ribs broke through its skin, and it was leaking something incredibly funky. We contacted the police, and watched in amazement as the deer dragged its body in a feeble attempt to escape.
> 
> My passenger wasn't upset or even slightly bothered by the inconvenience; he wanted to take the deer home to eat it. Unfortunately, when the cops arrived, they informed him that he couldn't do that because animal control was going to take it. The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control. I took the passenger to his home, and drove myself home.
> 
> I contacted Uber and got in contact with





Brobaly said:


> *Update: Today I received a check in the mail covering the $1,000 deductible. Sorry that it took so long to post this update, I've been busy all day. *
> 
> I started driving for Uber not too long ago. I didn't have a car of my own, so I signed up for the Xchange Leasing Program. I intended to drive everyday, and everything was actually going well for me until two weeks ago. It was a slow night, and I wasn't getting many pings. I figured I would head home, while remaining online to see if I could catch a few customers. I picked up a passenger from a bar who sat in the backseat. He was a pretty cool guy; had a long day and went out to have a few drinks to get his mind off of things. We were in the middle of a conversation when a lone deer ran across the intersection and I hit it. I quickly pulled over to the side, after loudly cursing, and explained to my passenger that I hit a deer.
> 
> I get out of the car, both surprised and frustrated with my bad luck, and checked out the front of my car. My heart sank and I could do nothing but stare at the damage that was done. The hood of my car was crunched up, with the headlights cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above was taken by my passenger with me standing in the background. Those glowing eyes you see is the deer, that was still alive. It's hind legs were broken sideways sticking out like wings. Its ribs broke through its skin, and it was leaking something incredibly funky. We contacted the police, and watched in amazement as the deer dragged its body in a feeble attempt to escape.
> 
> My passenger wasn't upset or even slightly bothered by the inconvenience; he wanted to take the deer home to eat it. Unfortunately, when the cops arrived, they informed him that he couldn't do that because animal control was going to take it. The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control. I took the passenger to his home, and drove myself home.
> 
> I contacted Uber and got in contact with their insurance. I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible. I don't have the money for that; I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.
> 
> With my car out of commission, I have to worry about late payments for my lease, car insurance, and a deductible that I have no money for. it sucks seeing all these drivers experiencing surges of up to x5 over Halloween weekend and I'm missing out.


Good update,they will fix the car and you will be back on the road in no time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

KMANDERSON said:


> What country ass city do you live in where deer run across the road?


Seriously? I'm in Sugar Land, just outside Houston and there are woods all around where they keep building more subdivisions. Deer all over. Mom lives in Huntsville and same thing. Deer get hit every other day there.

Just drive a little out of Dallas and I'm sure there are deer as soon as you hit any road with woods on the side.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Seriously? I'm in Sugar Land, just outside Houston and there are woods all around where they keep building more subdivisions. Deer all over. Mom lives in Huntsville and same thing. Deer get hit every other day there.
> 
> Just drive a little out of Dallas and I'm sure there are deer as soon as you hit any road with woods on the side.


You have to drive far from dallas for that considering it a metroplex.But I get your point.


----------



## MSUGrad9902

There are more deer in my backyard than at deer camp. They know where you can't shoot them....legally.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

kes1981 said:


> Am I the only one that feels bad for the deer? Must have suffered an agonizing death.


When I lived in Huntsville TX in the 80s the cops or a wrecker driver would just immediately shoot them. More humane than waiting for animal control. There are all sorts of laws about how to euthanize animals, and shooting is not allowed for the most part, UNLESS not shooting is dangerous or if taking the time to prepare another method causes more suffering.

There are too many deer anyway, so trying to save a badly injured one is not going to happen for the most part, and in this case the deer was clearly going to be killed anyway. I don't know what their rules are in Sacramento, but I think in small towns in Texas it would have been dispatched immediately.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

KMANDERSON said:


> You have to drive far from dallas for that considering it a metroplex.But I get your point.


I've been to Dallas several times. You don't need to go very far to be in areas I'd expect to have deer.

You're driving in the city too much. Keep going 20 miles out of town and get some fresh air! Lol


----------



## renbutler

Am I the only one who has ever hit a dead deer?

About ten years ago, I had just gotten my 2003 Infiniti G35 out of the shop, where it had a month of repairs after I was rear ended at a stoplight (I was actually the fourth car in a chain reaction that killed the driver who caused the wreck).

Anyway, I was driving down a dark stretch of road when I saw a large deer lying in the middle of the road. My low-slung car hit the deer squarely and I actually got all four wheels off the ground as I ramped over him. I was very lucky that I hit him squarely, because hitting him with my front left or right tire could have flipped me over.

I drove away feeling very lucky, but when I got out of the car at home, I could smell cooked deer meat, and I could see fur and organs dangling from the hot undercarriage of the car. Sadly, by daybreak I also noticed a fair amount of damage to my bumper, and when the car was inspected, there was additional damage to the undercarriage.

Two more weeks in the shop.


----------



## JimS

njn said:


> I was thinking a loaner from Exchange or Enterprise already setup to work with Uber. Standard rentals would definitely not work.


This was already an Exchange car.


Shangsta said:


> ... are you trying to be funny? they do a damage inspection when you sign the lease


Yes. I'm being funny.


----------



## CrazyT

MSUGrad9902 said:


> There are more deer in my backyard than at deer camp. They know where you can't shoot them....legally.


Up in Southwest PA my husband and brother-in-law were discussing how they would see a ton of deer, get the stands put up right before season opened, and opening day they could see the deer standing on the other side of a tree line.......on the game preserve. The guys swear those suckers can read.


----------



## uberfraud

I almost hit a bear cub and deer once mountain biking during a high speed descent. It was scary as hell. I'm glad this all worked out for you. I'm shopping around for tnc insurance prior to resuming driving.


----------



## zordac

uberfraud said:


> I almost hit a bear cub and deer once mountain biking during


Too bad you didn't get pictures of that bear cub and deer mountain biking. That's something you just don't see everyday.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

^^^^ Darn, you beat me to it!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Brobaly said:


> I contacted Uber and got in contact with their insurance. I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible. I don't have the money for that; I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.


Here in Ohio I have an insurance policy with Erie Insurance which includes rideshare (business use) coverage that will pay the difference between Uber's $1,000 deductible (Lyft is even higher) and the deductible I have on my own policy. Well worth it for the minimal add'l cost of the coverage. Anyone in OH can check it out with Uberpeople.net sponsor BradSussmanInsurance


----------



## renbutler

zordac said:


> Too bad you didn't get pictures of that bear cub and deer mountain biking. That's something you just don't see everyday.


Oh deer, this was hard to bear...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You better plan on calling every body shop and get it in writing th at they will waive your deductible. Many will claim to "work with you" then force you to pay the deductible.


A quote in writing that says they will waive the deductible? I'd be amazed if any shop would do that - wouldn't it be insurance fraud?


----------



## RoadRunnerTX

KMANDERSON said:


> You have to drive far from [_D_]allas for that considering it [_is_] a metroplex.


False.










I've seen deer a mile from the freeway in Farmers Branch, which is right on [email protected], so basically _across the street_ from Dallas. You also can see deer sometimes on the south side, over by DBU and near 45 & 20.


----------



## Wardell Curry

I mean your front grill is done hut the car can still drive right? Good to go.


----------



## Stephen

To echo what others have said, this should not be a collision claim. This should be a comprehensive claim. 

Collision is for when you have a collision, either with another vehicle or a single vehicle accident where you (as the driver) are at fault. 

Comprehensive claims cover hitting animals, rocks cracking your windshield (if you don't have a separate glass policy), trees falling on your car, etc.


----------



## Brobaly

uberfraud said:


> I almost hit a bear cub and deer once mountain biking during a high speed descent. It was scary as hell. I'm glad this all worked out for you. I'm shopping around for tnc insurance prior to resuming driving.


Since you're in California, you should check out Metromile, which is what I use. You pay a base rate (mine is $45 a month) then you pay a per-mile rate (mine is $0.073 a mile). You're not charged the per-mile rate while you're delivering passengers, and it's all calculated with this device Metromile sends you to plug into your car. I still have access to my old USAA account and might switch over after this monthly cycle because I got a quote for $128 a month. I'm thinking that, if I hadn't hit that deer, I would've paid $160 last month for Metromile because I'd be putting miles on my car. And that's still cheaper than the Esurance, and State Farm.

I'm not sure about the rules when it comes to referral links on this site, but I don't mind sending you a link if you're interested.

Edit: I would also get an Amazon gift card if you get a quote (and navigate through the entire quote process) from Metromile.


----------



## Shangsta

Brobaly said:


> Since you're in California, you should check out Metromile, which is what I use. You pay a base rate (mine is $45 a month) then you pay a per-mile rate (mine is $0.073 a mile). You're not charged the per-mile rate while you're delivering passengers, and it's all calculated with this device Metromile sends you to plug into your car. I still have access to my old USAA account and might switch over after this monthly cycle because I got a quote for $128 a month. I'm thinking that, if I hadn't hit that deer, I would've paid $160 last month for Metromile because I'd be putting miles on my car. And that's still cheaper than the Esurance, and State Farm.
> 
> I'm not sure about the rules when it comes to referral links on this site, but I don't mind sending you a link if you're interested.
> 
> Edit: I would also get an Amazon gift card if you get a quote (and navigate through the entire quote process) from Metromile.


MetroMile is a great deal if you dont use your car often for personal use. If you do though it gets really pricey.


----------



## UTX1

kes1981 said:


> Am I the only one that feels bad for the deer? Must have suffered an agonizing death.


It's part of life though. If one us was the deer, okay....I know we would really not like the way this ended.
I think I was the dumb-ass deer a couple lifetimes ago. Since then, I've progressed and evolved in our universe.
Now, it's clearly evident to me that I should have come back as Paris Hilton's chihuahua. Much better food.
btw: tinkerbell lived to be almost 15 years old. what a great life !


----------



## Brobaly

Shangsta said:


> MetroMile is a great deal if you dont use your car often for personal use. If you do though it gets really pricey.


True. The only time I use my car outside of Uber is doing grocery shopping.


----------



## Brobaly

UTX1 said:


> It's part of life though. If one us was the deer, okay....I know we would really not like the way this ended.
> I think I was the dumb-ass deer a couple lifetimes ago. Since then, I've progressed and evolved in our universe.
> Now, it's clearly evident to me that I should have come back as Paris Hilton's chihuahua. Much better food.
> btw: tinkerbell lived to be almost 15 years old. what a great life !


Ergo, Vis A Vi, Concordantly


----------



## UTX1

Brobaly said:


> Ergo, Vis A Vi, Concordantly


It was inevitable....


----------



## uberfraud

rip deer.


----------



## Brobaly

The check I received was only a portion of the total repair cost, and wasn't meant to cover my deductible.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Brobaly said:


> The check I received was only a portion of the total repair cost, and wasn't meant to cover my deductible.


Please clarify for us. Your original post seems to imply that you got the cost of the repairs, with no deductible. If it is a comp claim, what is the insurance not covering out of the repairs?


----------



## RIM

Hi, Did you request Uber to get your deductible adjusted from your upcoming earnings. I am not sure, but may Uber agrees to it.


----------



## uberist

Shangsta said:


> Well he would risk get deactivating since Uber only allows minor cosmetic damage and he already reported the accident to them.
> 
> Yes hitting a deer is almost as bad as crashing into a wall. Hopefully he could make the deductible back but most people with Xchange leases are doing slightly better than breaking even.


I say take the hood off and drive, I've seen nothing about missing body panels, only dents


----------



## uberist

RoadRunnerTX said:


> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen deer a mile from the freeway in Farmers Branch, which is right on [email protected], so basically _across the street_ from Dallas. You also can see deer sometimes on the south side, over by DBU and near 45 & 20.


Your right deer are everywhere, I drive in los Angeles and see them right off the 405 in going to the valley all the time. Just a mile from the 101 405 interchange.


----------



## Ogbootsy

Better get MACCO


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

I saw this post pop up on the big thing for the forums...

This right here just shows just how terrible Uber is compared to the Evil Cab company I work for.

I got hit and run outside of the Orlando airport Last year... I was at a redlight and got slammed into.

I code in "accident" into the dispatch computer and i'm immediatly on the phone with dispatch "Are you okay?" is the first thing out of her mouth.

A police officer checked on me about 2 minutes after the impact... so I didn't even have to wait around. The cab companies insurance investigator/safety guy was on scene in half an hour.


The investigator takes one look at the car and goes.. thank god your ok...

Let me explain how the cab company handles the deductible.

I'm an indy contractor, the company owns the cars, he cab companies deductible is $800 or the cost of any repairs or claims up to $800.

The companies deductible is paid off $5 a shift for as long as it takes to pay it off, with no interest accrued. Or the company deems you to be too high a risk and they "cancel your contract"... with no obligation to ever pay the deductible. If i had quit on the spot... they also would never have made me pay for it.


So i figure... that's way more than $800... thank god it's not my car... I guess i just have to make 200 payments and i'm golden... $5 a day is nothing. There's no way they are going to can me for having someone do a Hit and Run on me.


The company safety guy clears me of responsibility, I ask him about the deductible.


"What kind of bastards do you think you work for... You don't pay a deductible if it's not your fault..."



That was about 7:00 am... 8:30 PM (that day) i'm back on the streets (in a different taxi...surprise surprise) and like promised... I didn't pay a dime for that accident... the company ate the ENTIRE cost of fixing the car, they never did nail anyone for the hit and run either.



I get hit and Runned... i don't even lose 1 day of work...
you hit a deer and your out $1000 plus lost wages....


Something is wrong with this picture... I mean really...


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Brobaly said:


> *Final Update: The check I received was the first payment for the repair, not for my deductible, so I still have to pay for the deductible.
> 
> Update: Today I received a check in the mail covering the $1,000 deductible. Sorry that it took so long to post this update, I've been busy all day. *
> 
> I started driving for Uber not too long ago. I didn't have a car of my own, so I signed up for the Xchange Leasing Program. I intended to drive everyday, and everything was actually going well for me until two weeks ago. It was a slow night, and I wasn't getting many pings. I figured I would head home, while remaining online to see if I could catch a few customers. I picked up a passenger from a bar who sat in the backseat. He was a pretty cool guy; had a long day and went out to have a few drinks to get his mind off of things. We were in the middle of a conversation when a lone deer ran across the intersection and I hit it. I quickly pulled over to the side, after loudly cursing, and explained to my passenger that I hit a deer.
> 
> I get out of the car, both surprised and frustrated with my bad luck, and checked out the front of my car. My heart sank and I could do nothing but stare at the damage that was done. The hood of my car was crunched up, with the headlights cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above was taken by my passenger with me standing in the background. Those glowing eyes you see is the deer, that was still alive. It's hind legs were broken sideways sticking out like wings. Its ribs broke through its skin, and it was leaking something incredibly funky. We contacted the police, and watched in amazement as the deer dragged its body in a feeble attempt to escape.
> 
> My passenger wasn't upset or even slightly bothered by the inconvenience; he wanted to take the deer home to eat it. Unfortunately, when the cops arrived, they informed him that he couldn't do that because animal control was going to take it. The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control. I took the passenger to his home, and drove myself home.
> 
> I contacted Uber and got in contact with their insurance. I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible. I don't have the money for that; I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.
> 
> With my car out of commission, I have to worry about late payments for my lease, car insurance, and a deductible that I have no money for. it sucks seeing all these drivers experiencing surges of up to x5 over Halloween weekend and I'm missing out.


That's messed up dude, you gotta be a man and put the deer out of its misery. A knife would do, but then again, 95% of uber drivers are straight vagina.


----------



## phillipzx3

^^^^^^
I'm on the safety committee with our company. If we determine the driver was not at fault it won't cost the driver a dime. 95% of our cars are driver owned. We have (maybe) a dozen "company" owned cars. But since the company is driver own, technically we all own a part of these company cars. 

Had this guy hit a deer in one of our cabs, he'd have been placed in another car without missing a beat.


----------



## kbrown

Brobaly said:


> *Final Update: The check I received was the first payment for the repair, not for my deductible, so I still have to pay for the deductible.
> 
> Update: Today I received a check in the mail covering the $1,000 deductible. Sorry that it took so long to post this update, I've been busy all day. *
> 
> I started driving for Uber not too long ago. I didn't have a car of my own, so I signed up for the Xchange Leasing Program. I intended to drive everyday, and everything was actually going well for me until two weeks ago. It was a slow night, and I wasn't getting many pings. I figured I would head home, while remaining online to see if I could catch a few customers. I picked up a passenger from a bar who sat in the backseat. He was a pretty cool guy; had a long day and went out to have a few drinks to get his mind off of things. We were in the middle of a conversation when a lone deer ran across the intersection and I hit it. I quickly pulled over to the side, after loudly cursing, and explained to my passenger that I hit a deer.
> 
> I get out of the car, both surprised and frustrated with my bad luck, and checked out the front of my car. My heart sank and I could do nothing but stare at the damage that was done. The hood of my car was crunched up, with the headlights cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above was taken by my passenger with me standing in the background. Those glowing eyes you see is the deer, that was still alive. It's hind legs were broken sideways sticking out like wings. Its ribs broke through its skin, and it was leaking something incredibly funky. We contacted the police, and watched in amazement as the deer dragged its body in a feeble attempt to escape.
> 
> My passenger wasn't upset or even slightly bothered by the inconvenience; he wanted to take the deer home to eat it. Unfortunately, when the cops arrived, they informed him that he couldn't do that because animal control was going to take it. The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control. I took the passenger to his home, and drove myself home.
> 
> I contacted Uber and got in contact with their insurance. I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible. I don't have the money for that; I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.
> 
> With my car out of commission, I have to worry about late payments for my lease, car insurance, and a deductible that I have no money for. it sucks seeing all these drivers experiencing surges of up to x5 over Halloween weekend and I'm missing out.


I'll tell you what to do- DON'T get it fixed. Let the 21 day grace period expire and let that stupid leading program get their damn car back/. Let THEM fix it and re-lease it out. Then see if there's anyone you can borrow a car from and work 70 hour weeks with as much of it on surge as you can. Take that moneys me buy a used 2006 crap car on Craigslist and drive with that car.


----------



## Trebor

Billys Bones said:


> Props to Hyundai and the driver; after that hit driver completed the trip and then drove himself home.


Seriously. Hyundai just earned a few points with me.

You would think the airbags would of deployed though. lol


----------



## Brobaly

The manager at the body shop told me the car will be finished either today or tomorrow, which depends on when they'll receive the last part they ordered. This body shop used to work with customers and allow them to pay off their deductibles, but they ended up getting screwed over by customers that never paid.


----------



## MonkeyTOES

So in the end uber paid you $1000? Wth


----------



## DroidLitigator

Billys Bones said:


> Props to Hyundai and the driver; after that hit driver completed the trip and then drove himself home.


I have owned or driven Hyundai Vehicles for more than 10 years and will not buy any other brand.


----------



## DroidLitigator

njn said:


> Don't most insurance companies provide loaners/rentals when the car is being repaired?


Most insurance companies will not allow you to rent and use the vehicle for Uber or Lyft, etc. it is a violation of the terms of their policyholders.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

Brobaly said:


> *Final Update: The check I received was the first payment for the repair, not for my deductible, so I still have to pay for the deductible.
> 
> Update: Today I received a check in the mail covering the $1,000 deductible. Sorry that it took so long to post this update, I've been busy all day. *
> 
> I started driving for Uber not too long ago. I didn't have a car of my own, so I signed up for the Xchange Leasing Program. I intended to drive everyday, and everything was actually going well for me until two weeks ago. It was a slow night, and I wasn't getting many pings. I figured I would head home, while remaining online to see if I could catch a few customers. I picked up a passenger from a bar who sat in the backseat. He was a pretty cool guy; had a long day and went out to have a few drinks to get his mind off of things. We were in the middle of a conversation when a lone deer ran across the intersection and I hit it. I quickly pulled over to the side, after loudly cursing, and explained to my passenger that I hit a deer.
> 
> I get out of the car, both surprised and frustrated with my bad luck, and checked out the front of my car. My heart sank and I could do nothing but stare at the damage that was done. The hood of my car was crunched up, with the headlights cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above was taken by my passenger with me standing in the background. Those glowing eyes you see is the deer, that was still alive. It's hind legs were broken sideways sticking out like wings. Its ribs broke through its skin, and it was leaking something incredibly funky. We contacted the police, and watched in amazement as the deer dragged its body in a feeble attempt to escape.
> 
> My passenger wasn't upset or even slightly bothered by the inconvenience; he wanted to take the deer home to eat it. Unfortunately, when the cops arrived, they informed him that he couldn't do that because animal control was going to take it. The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control. I took the passenger to his home, and drove myself home.
> 
> I contacted Uber and got in contact with their insurance. I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible. I don't have the money for that; I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.
> 
> With my car out of commission, I have to worry about late payments for my lease, car insurance, and a deductible that I have no money for. it sucks seeing all these drivers experiencing surges of up to x5 over Halloween weekend and I'm missing out.


So, how's the venison?


----------



## Fireguy50

Brobaly said:


> The manager at the body shop told me the car will be finished either today or tomorrow, which depends on when they'll receive the last part they ordered. This body shop used to work with customers and allow them to pay off their deductibles, but they ended up getting screwed over by customers that never paid.


This was classified as collision not comp? If so, that is not correct insurance standards!
So they won't release the vehicle to you until it's paid in full?
Uber has only sent you $1,000 for a $6,000ish repair?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Fireguy50 said:


> This was classified as collision not comp? If so, that is not correct insurance standards!
> So they won't release the vehicle to you until it's paid in full?
> Uber has only sent you $1,000 for a $6,000ish repair?


The OP apparently has received two checks, paying in full for the repairs. The $1000 came after someone realized it was a comprehensive insurance claim rather than collision.

I, along with some other posters asked for clarification.


----------



## JimS

OP - in addition to updating your first post, can you put inline comments so they are relevant to the conversation? Thanks.


----------



## Adieu

tohunt4me said:


> Sorry man. You didn't even get deer meat.


Move to West Virginia


----------



## Emp9

I work for hyundai as my main job i have a 14 santa fe sport i use for uber also at times as i have miles to burrn on my employee lease. The cars are tough. Hyundai has come a long way. so final story uber paid his deductible?


----------



## tohunt4me

Brobaly said:


> *Final Update: The check I received was the first payment for the repair, not for my deductible, so I still have to pay for the deductible.
> 
> Update: Today I received a check in the mail covering the $1,000 deductible. Sorry that it took so long to post this update, I've been busy all day. *
> 
> I started driving for Uber not too long ago. I didn't have a car of my own, so I signed up for the Xchange Leasing Program. I intended to drive everyday, and everything was actually going well for me until two weeks ago. It was a slow night, and I wasn't getting many pings. I figured I would head home, while remaining online to see if I could catch a few customers. I picked up a passenger from a bar who sat in the backseat. He was a pretty cool guy; had a long day and went out to have a few drinks to get his mind off of things. We were in the middle of a conversation when a lone deer ran across the intersection and I hit it. I quickly pulled over to the side, after loudly cursing, and explained to my passenger that I hit a deer.
> 
> I get out of the car, both surprised and frustrated with my bad luck, and checked out the front of my car. My heart sank and I could do nothing but stare at the damage that was done. The hood of my car was crunched up, with the headlights cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above was taken by my passenger with me standing in the background. Those glowing eyes you see is the deer, that was still alive. It's hind legs were broken sideways sticking out like wings. Its ribs broke through its skin, and it was leaking something incredibly funky. We contacted the police, and watched in amazement as the deer dragged its body in a feeble attempt to escape.
> 
> My passenger wasn't upset or even slightly bothered by the inconvenience; he wanted to take the deer home to eat it. Unfortunately, when the cops arrived, they informed him that he couldn't do that because animal control was going to take it. The police checked out the area, determined that I did nothing wrong, and told us we could go home while they wait for animal control. I took the passenger to his home, and drove myself home.
> 
> I contacted Uber and got in contact with their insurance. I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible. I don't have the money for that; I had such a hard time finding work and (sadly) Uber was my means of getting myself back on my feet.
> 
> With my car out of commission, I have to worry about late payments for my lease, car insurance, and a deductible that I have no money for. it sucks seeing all these drivers experiencing surges of up to x5 over Halloween weekend and I'm missing out.


----------



## tohunt4me

Emp9 said:


> I work for hyundai as my main job i have a 14 santa fe sport i use for uber also at times as i have miles to burrn on my employee lease. The cars are tough. Hyundai has come a long way. so final story uber paid his deductible?


100,000 mile warranty they better be tough. I am interested in Sonata Hybrid for Uber.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

DroidLitigator said:


> I have owned or driven Hyundai Vehicles for more than 10 years and will not buy any other brand.
> I have owned or driven GM for nearly 40 years and will not buy any other brand.


----------



## Rammmmin

who's fault was it?


----------



## The Ombudsman

Oddly enough, I also have a deer story, just a few days into driving.

Picked up a fare east of Boulder, CO heading to the airport. We're cruising along the toll road around the north side of Denver toward DIA.

And then I see something out of the corner of my eye to the right - a full grown deer, running flat out, heading toward the highway! I put the brakes on, deer intersects the road right where another vehicle is, a few car lengths ahead. Car swerves, deer jinks to the side, then jumps the fence in the median and keeps going across the other side of the highway, didn't slow down.

Later on, I got my first 5-star comment. Anonymous yes, but I knew _exactly_ who sent it...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

The Ombudsman said:


> Oddly enough, I also have a deer story, just a few days into driving.
> 
> Picked up a fare east of Boulder, CO heading to the airport. We're cruising along the toll road around the north side of Denver toward DIA.
> 
> And then I see something out of the corner of my eye to the right - a full grown deer, running flat out, heading toward the highway! I put the brakes on, deer intersects the road right where another vehicle is, a few car lengths ahead. Car swerves, deer jinks to the side, then jumps the fence in the median and keeps going across the other side of the highway, didn't slow down.
> 
> Later on, I got my first 5-star comment. Anonymous yes, but I knew _exactly_ who sent it...


FYI after living in areas with crap loads of deer, and visiting there frequently any of you who see one deer run across the road like that slow the f*** down and watch for more. Very often there are two or three more coming the same way. Don't miss the first one and immediately start congratulating yourself.

I've seen pairs MORE OFTEN than just one deer running across the road. And groups of 3 or 4 a couple of times.

My mother lives in the country just outside of Huntsville Texas, and they are everywhere.


----------



## Fireguy50

Older Chauffeur said:


> The OP apparently has received two checks, paying in full for the repairs. The $1000 came after someone realized it was a comprehensive insurance claim rather than collision.
> 
> I, along with some other posters asked for clarification.


Yeah, clear as mud


----------



## zordac

There is a device called a deer whistle that you can put on your car. The device makes a noise that is not audible to the human ear while the car is in motion. The noise will make the deer run away from your car.

https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=deer whistles for cars&typeahead=deer whist


----------



## Sueron

steveK2016 said:


> Ouch yea, $1000 is terrible. I have $500 on mine, which is a bit more manageable. I hope you pull through OP, do you have someone that can lend you the $1000 so you can get back on the road?


That is exactly why I have an additional commercial rider on my State Farm policy. Here in Alabama it cost me $25.00/month, with a $500.00 deductible. Well worth the investment. If you check with ANY insurance co. and they say they don't cover ride sharing, tell them to check with their "underwritting division" Some agents and workers don't know about the coverage.


----------



## RamzFanz

Brobaly said:


> I was informed that Uber's insurance uses the information of my personal insurance to determine if I have collision damage on my policy. After they verified that I, in fact, had collision damage coverage, I was informed that I would have to pay a $1000 deductible.


How did you not know this?



Brobaly said:


> Final Update: The check I received was the first payment for the repair, not for my deductible, so I still have to pay for the deductible.


I hope people learn from your mistake and learn the insurance and set aside the deductible.



amp man said:


> Tell customers Uber refuses to repair your vehicle.


False.



Brobaly said:


> I don't recall claiming that Uber screwed me over. Sure, I'm frustrated, but Uber and James River Insurance were pretty quick with handling the issue.


This is what I hear every single time but that will never stop the Uber bashers from claiming otherwise.



pasadenauber said:


> another reason i don't want to drive anymore uber makes you pay for it the hard way.. Not only that but they own the insurance company .


False.



BurgerTiime said:


> So what you are saying is that it wasn't worth it? Lol don't you read these threads? Play with fire get burned. Uber is a Volcano.


Uber, or more accurately James River Insurance, has paid in full every single time that I've ever read.



njn said:


> Don't most insurance companies provide loaners/rentals when the car is being repaired?


It depends on your policy. Uber's does not.



rtaatl said:


> Give the car back to Uber...tell the people that their own insurance isn't fully agreeing to fix the vehicle. Maybe they'll try to put it on your credit, then just keep disputing the claims with the credit bureaus. Stop thinking too ethical...especially since you're dealing with a predatory lender that has no morals whatsoever. That's how you get screwed. You can play the system just like they can. That car means nothing to them.


Terrible advice. Seriously bad.



Abbiu Falero said:


> Was your deductible $1000, because its the same on your car insurance, or is that James Rivers Deductible? When i started and went to the meeting at Uber office, I understood that as a driver and online, we are covered 100%, there was no mention of any deductible.


It's always $1,000 for collision, always has been, and you should actually read the insurance information Uber has on it's web site.












DriverX said:


> I figured the whole point of leasing was to throw the cost of the vehicle on to Uber, but damn if they require you to have collision then you are totally screwed on the deductible and will have your policy cancelled for sure.


People claiming personal insurance cancels is mostly a myth. I've only ever seen Geico cancel.



DriverX said:


> Nah they screwed you. They handled it real quick by denying covering you.


False.



Older Chauffeur said:


> Uber *matches* your personal physical damage coverage limits, but only in periods 2 & 3, and only after your insurance company denies the claim.


Nope. You shouldn't even be involving your personal insurance in periods 2 and 3 and are not required to. You should be carrying your James River certificate.

Uber's information says up to the value of the car, not "*matches* your personal physical damage coverage limits", but I've never seen this addressed in a real incident.

Certificates of Insurance



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> This right here just shows just how terrible Uber is compared to the Evil Cab company I work for.


So Uber covered him as promised and you think that's terrible?



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> "What kind of bastards do you think you work for... You don't pay a deductible if it's not your fault..."


Nor would you with Uber. In your example, the other driver's company would pay. What's you point?



kbrown said:


> I'll tell you what to do- DON'T get it fixed. Let the 21 day grace period expire and let that stupid leading program get their damn car back/. Let THEM fix it and re-lease it out.


Let me guess, credit score in the 200's?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

RamzFanz said:


> Nope. You shouldn't even be involving your personal insurance in periods 2 and 3 and are not required to. You should be carrying your James River certificate.
> 
> Uber's information says up to the value of the car, not "*matches* your personal physical damage coverage limits", but I've never seen this addressed in a real incident.


This discussion is specifically about physical damage to your car, not liability coverage, while driving for Uber with pax.

My use of the "matches" was meant to convey that, in the event of an at-fault accident in Periods 2&3, Uber/JR only pays for physical damage to your car if you have that coverage on your personal policy. If you don't have it, you're on your own for damage to your car if you are at fault. In Period 1 you have no coverage for your car unless you have rideshare insurance.
Of course you're only going to get coverage up to ACV, but that's true with your personal policy as well. I believe Uber has a $50k physical damage limit.(Don't total your Tesla in an at-fault accident in Periods 2&3 ).

In the OP's situation, apparently someone at JR realized that it should be a comprehensive coverage claim rather than an at-fault collision coverage claim, so the deductible was eventually waived.


----------



## Brobaly

Older Chauffeur said:


> The OP apparently has received two checks, paying in full for the repairs. The $1000 came after someone realized it was a comprehensive insurance claim rather than collision.
> 
> I, along with some other posters asked for clarification.


No, I haven't received two checks. I never said I received a second.


----------



## Brobaly

The Ombudsman said:


> Oddly enough, I also have a deer story, just a few days into driving.
> 
> Picked up a fare east of Boulder, CO heading to the airport. We're cruising along the toll road around the north side of Denver toward DIA.
> 
> And then I see something out of the corner of my eye to the right - a full grown deer, running flat out, heading toward the highway! I put the brakes on, deer intersects the road right where another vehicle is, a few car lengths ahead. Car swerves, deer jinks to the side, then jumps the fence in the median and keeps going across the other side of the highway, didn't slow down.
> 
> Later on, I got my first 5-star comment. Anonymous yes, but I knew _exactly_ who sent it...


I saw this posted on Reddit the other day.


----------



## The Ombudsman

Brobaly said:


> I saw this posted on Reddit the other day.


Yah, that was me.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Brobaly said:


> Final Update: The check I received was the first payment for the repair, not for my deductible, so I still have to pay for the deductible.
> 
> Update: Today I received a check in the mail covering the $1,000 deductible. Sorry that it took so long to post this update, I've been busy all day.





Brobaly said:


> No, I haven't received two checks. I never said I received a second.


 So, how many checks does this look like to you?


----------



## RamzFanz

Older Chauffeur said:


> In the OP's situation, apparently someone at JR realized that it should be a comprehensive coverage claim rather than an at-fault collision coverage claim, so the deductible was eventually waived.


I came to the thread late so I had the opportunity to see the OP update:

"Final Update: The check I received was the first payment for the repair, not for my deductible, so I still have to pay for the deductible."

This is what I was addressing:

"Uber *matches* your personal physical damage coverage limits, but only in periods 2 & 3, and only after your insurance company denies the claim."

You don't need to make a claim or be denied in periods 2 & 3. Just so people are aware not to even show their personal insurance during those periods and use the JR certificate. You may be right about matches personal coverage only, I don't know, but they don't say that in their explanations.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

RamzFanz said:


> I came to the thread late so I had the opportunity to see the OP update:
> 
> "Final Update: The check I received was the first payment for the repair, not for my deductible, so I still have to pay for the deductible."
> 
> This is what I was addressing:
> 
> "Uber *matches* your personal physical damage coverage limits, but only in periods 2 & 3, and only after your insurance company denies the claim."
> 
> You don't need to make a claim or be denied in periods 2 & 3. Just so people are aware not to even show their personal insurance during those periods and use the JR certificate. You may be right about matches personal coverage only, I don't know, but they don't say that in their explanations.


Once more, I was referring to *physical * damage, in Periods 2&3, to a driver's own car in an at-fault accident, or, as in this case, hitting a deer, which for the OP was deemed comprehensive damage with no deductible. I also explained my use of the word "matches." You are correct when it comes to *liability * coverage in Periods 2&3- Uber's policy, not the driver's, applies.

This is from Uber's Newsroom re *physical damage to an Uber driver's vehicle *as it applies in all states except Texas and Ohio. Please pay attention to the last sentence in the paragraph.

Bus Auto Damage








DESCRIPTION OF OPERATIONS / LOCATIONS / VEHICLES (ACORD 101, Additional Remarks Schedule, may be attached if more space is required)

Limit is lesser of Actual Cash Value and Cost of Repair. A "Rideshare Driver" is an individual operating a motor vehicle in
connection with the UberPartner App. Covered autos are passenger autos used following the Rideshare Driver's logged/recorded acceptance in the UberPartner App using account credentials issued under a contract with a Named Insured to provide transportation services while the Rideshare Driver is either en route to the pickup location or traveling to the final destination of the requested transportation services. Coverage only applies if at the time of loss, the covered auto driven by the Rideshare Driver was insured for collision coverage under a personal auto policy that includes the Rideshare Driver as an insured or the auto driven by the Rideshare Driver as a covered auto.

Here is the link: https://newsroom.uber.com/certificates-of-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/

Interestingly, a sample policy states that the deductible applies under comprehensive coverage except for damage caused by fire or lightning. So the OP definitely got lucky!


----------



## RamzFanz

Older Chauffeur said:


> Once more, I was referring to *physical * damage, in Periods 2&3, to a driver's own car in an at-fault accident, or, as in this case, hitting a deer, which for the OP was deemed comprehensive damage with no deductible. I also explained my use of the word "matches." You are correct when it comes to *liability * coverage in Periods 2&3- Uber's policy, not the driver's, applies.
> 
> This is from Uber's Newsroom re *physical damage to an Uber driver's vehicle *as it applies in all states except Texas and Ohio.
> 
> Bus Auto Damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DESCRIPTION OF OPERATIONS / LOCATIONS / VEHICLES (ACORD 101, Additional Remarks Schedule, may be attached if more space is required)
> 
> Limit is lesser of Actual Cash Value and Cost of Repair. A "Rideshare Driver" is an individual operating a motor vehicle in
> connection with the UberPartner App. Covered autos are passenger autos used following the Rideshare Driver's logged/recorded acceptance in the UberPartner App using account credentials issued under a contract with a Named Insured to provide transportation services while the Rideshare Driver is either en route to the pickup location or traveling to the final destination of the requested transportation services. Coverage only applies if at the time of loss, the covered auto driven by the Rideshare Driver was insured for collision coverage under a personal auto policy that includes the Rideshare Driver as an insured or the auto driven by the Rideshare Driver as a covered auto.
> 
> Here is the link: https://newsroom.uber.com/certificates-of-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/
> 
> Interestingly, a sample policy states that the deductible applies under comprehensive coverage except for damage caused by fire or lightning. So the OP definitely got lucky!


Sorry dude, you lost me. I showed you his final update that said he DOES have to pay the deductible.

"*Final Update*: The check I received was the first payment for the repair, not for my deductible, so *I still have to pay for the deductible.*"

In your own example, nowhere does it limit the payment to the personal insurance coverage amounts.

"Limit is lesser of Actual Cash Value and Cost of Repair."

Maybe it does, but again, it doesn't say that anywhere and I have no examples of where that has happened.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

RamzFanz said:


> Sorry dude, you lost me. I showed you his final update that said he DOES have to pay the deductible.
> 
> "*Final Update*: The check I received was the first payment for the repair, not for my deductible, so *I still have to pay for the deductible.*"
> 
> In your own example, nowhere does it limit the payment to the personal insurance coverage amounts.
> 
> "Limit is lesser of Actual Cash Value and Cost of Repair."
> 
> Maybe it does, but again, it doesn't say that anywhere and I have no examples of where that has happened.


Okay, I went back and read his post again, and I apologize. I missed the "final" and took them out of order. It looked to me like he was talking about two different checks. Weird that they would send a partial repair check to him, rather than the shop. I admit to being confused, but I think some others were as well.

Sometime back, I recall reading that Uber covered physical damage if the driver carried such coverage, mirroring that personal policy, but only up to $50k. But like you, I don't see that anywhere in the certificate of insurance.

Moral: carry rideshare insurance with comp/collision to protect your investment in your car. And be prepared for Uber to verify that you have that coverage with your personal insurer.


----------



## RamzFanz

Older Chauffeur said:


> Okay, I went back and read his post again, and I apologize. I missed the "final" and took them out of order. It looked to me like he was talking about two different checks. Weird that they would send a partial repair check to him, rather than the shop. I admit to being confused, but I think some others were as well.
> 
> Sometime back, I recall reading that Uber covered physical damage if the driver carried such coverage, mirroring that personal policy, but only up to $50k. But like you, I don't see that anywhere in the certificate of insurance.
> 
> Moral: carry rideshare insurance with comp/collision to protect your investment in your car. And be prepared for Uber to verify that you have that coverage with your personal insurer.


No need to apologize, it's just a discussion and I was confused too by the order.

A partial check _is_ weird.

Yeah, they may mirror, we just don't know. If so, that should be stated somewhere. I would be pissed if they tried to pull that. It's disappointing the collision is mentioned on the certificate.

I just learned Geico is offering TNC insurance here. I'm getting a quote.

In a collision, James River asks for a copy of your policy. I've never heard of them contacting a driver's personal insurance company unless the driver did first. Could be though.


----------



## Ja1245

tohunt4me said:


> Sorry man. You didn't even get deer meat.


I hit a deer last night bit I didn't have any pax to n my car but i was online i dont know if uber insurance would cover it any ideas


----------



## RamzFanz

Ja1245 said:


> I hit a deer last night bit I didn't have any pax to n my car but i was online i dont know if uber insurance would cover it any ideas


Only if you are driving to a pax or have one in the car. If not, you need to file with your personal insurance and hope they don't ask.

If you don't have TNC insurance, you really shouldn't drive with the app on.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Ja1245 said:


> I hit a deer last night bit I didn't have any pax to n my car but i was online i dont know if uber insurance would cover it any ideas


Plus, as the OP of this thread learned, Uber dings you for the $1000.00 deductible, during Periods 2&3 only. Depending on your insurance company, they may cover it under comprehensive, with possibly a lower deductible. I have a $500 deductible on my collision but only $250 for comprehensive. Allstate and State Farm are among those companies that treat hitting a deer as a comp claim.
I agree with RamzFanz- you really should have a rideshare policy or endorsement. Good luck.


----------



## Sueron

I don't know what a lease cost, but I think buying a car on you're own is best. When I decided to drive with Uber, I started with a (wife's) 2007 Lexus RX350, knowing that the 2007 models would be phased out here in Alabama. When it was, I went out and bought a 2011 Toyota Camry, to be used 100% for Uber. Have been active for 71 days, driven 39 days. In those 39 days, I have made enough money to cover 100% of vehicle expanses for 5 months. ANYONE weather bad credit or good credit can buy a car. My credit is good with a 5.9% loan the day I bought the car, soon to be 1.5% credit union interest loan. Areas, here are real bad for deer, hope I never hit ANOTHER one!


----------



## Travis -k

CrazyT said:


> They already gave a little doe.
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist


Lucky it could have been big bucks...


----------



## Travis -k

http://bhcourier.com/deer-struck-on-405-freeway-in-sepulveda-pass
Deer run across the 405 in sepulvedapass in La all the time


----------



## Blahgard

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I'm not sure this counts as uber screwing you. All insurance policies have some sort of deductible. It sucks you were in a wreck, and I feel for you, but I'm not sure Uber did anything wrong here.


Uber is too cheap to properly insure its employees who risk life and limb to bring them big profits.


----------



## Travis -k

Blahgard said:


> Uber is too cheap to properly insure its employees who risk life and limb to bring them big profits.


You are an independent contractor, you are not an employee.


----------



## Blahgard

Travis -k said:


> You are an independent contractor, you are not an employee.


The UK recognizes that Uber drivers are employees by the nature of the demands Uber makes on its associates, and I expect it's only a matter of time before that happens elsewhere.


----------



## Travis -k

Pizza chains dont pay their delivery drivers insurance.


----------



## zordac

The people that get pizza delivered usually tip too. They don't yell 5 stars and think we should get all giddy about it.


----------



## Travis -k

zordac said:


> The people that get pizza delivered usually tip too. They don't yell 5 stars and think we should get all giddy about it.


Thank you for reaching out, please refrain from using offencive words,"T$PS" hurts my ears and throws me into a fit of rage, now I must pay for more anti T$PP$NG ads.


----------



## zordac

Travis -k said:


> Thank you for reaching out, please refrain from using offencive words,"T$PS" hurts my ears and throws me into a fit of rage, now I must pay for more anti T$PP$NG ads.


TIPS! TIPS!TIPS! TIPS!TIPS! TIPS!TIPS!

There. That should set you back a few thousand for counseling.


----------



## Blahgard

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...yed-brits-rights-citizens-advice-2016-10?op=1


----------



## Ubermad

Brobaly said:


> I dropped the car off at a collision repair shop about two weeks ago. There was more damage under the hood, so it wasn't just cosmetic. That total cost is $6000. I wouldn't risk driving it like that, because I'm paranoid. Passengers have no problem commenting on the condition of a car, and I also have a theory that some passengers are Uber employees acting as customers.


They ptobably took her off the plat form and she is locked out completly to het uber account and to send message had.to go througt the riders app.


----------



## metal_orion

How fast were you driving?


----------



## Brobaly

metal_orion said:


> How fast were you driving?


The speed limit, which was 45 mph


----------



## Brobaly

Older Chauffeur said:


> So, how many checks does this look like to you?


It looks like 1 check to me. The first update, which is titled "Update", states that I received a check in the mail, which I mistook as payment to cover my deductible. The last update, which is titled "Final Update", states that the check I received was not for a deductible, but the first payment to the auto shop. It really isn't difficult to piece together. I never so much as alluded to receiving another check. Other people seemed to understand.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Brobaly said:


> It looks like 1 check to me. The first update, which is titled "Update", states that I received a check in the mail, which I mistook as payment to cover my deductible. The last update, which is titled "Final Update", states that the check I received was not for a deductible, but the first payment to the auto shop. It really isn't difficult to piece together. I never so much as alluded to receiving another check. Other people seemed to understand.


Right, my apologies.Please see my post #154 from two weeks ago. RamzFanz showed me the error I made in reading your updates to the original post. I hope you can get back to work soon and make some $$ to get out of the hole that deer dug for you, and maybe get rideshare insurance as well. Good luck!


----------

